# Punning beer names



## TimT (18/1/14)

I like naming my beers. Occasionally I like to give them human names - 'Barry' and 'Helmut' are two brews from last year - but I'm also a sucker for puns in the title. Thought about this again when we started tossing names around this morning for a potential ale celebrating Ashes victory here.

Some punning names that have occurred to me:

Very Bitter English Ale
Bitter and Twisted (English bitter with a twist of some fruit)
Victory Bitter
Saison and Spice
In Somer Saison (reference to the start of the very old English poem _Piers Plowman_)
Rather Stout
Very Stout
Not-so Stout
Nit Witbier
Peter Porter (after the poet)


----------



## philmud (18/1/14)

I'm not sure I have much in the way of puns, but I like a beer name with a story behind it. A saison I brewed the day my nephew, Henry, was born became "Le Petit Henri". I decided to call my "brewery" the Prince Imperial Brewery after an old name for the Footscray footy club (I live in Footscray). Prince Imperial was killed by Zulu warriors, so a galaxy hopped pale ale became the "Prince Imperial Intergalactic Zulu Pale Ale". It's all a bit wanky, but I like it.


----------



## surly (18/1/14)

I have only named one of my beers. A galaxy hopped pale ale that, while very tasty, was the haziest beer I have ever made.
Named it "Nebula Pale Ale" (a nebula is an interstellar cloud of dust etc. Galaxies used to be referred to as nebula too).


----------



## eungaibitter1 (18/1/14)

Shame of Wrongwood was a terrible brew.


----------



## TimT (18/1/14)

Not so much a pun but I did think of doing a kind of honey stout and naming it after my football club, ie, Yellow and Black.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/1/14)

TimT said:


> Not so much a pun but I did think of doing a kind of honey stout and naming it after my football club, ie, Yellow and Black.


What, Wolverhampton Wanderers ?


----------



## TimT (18/1/14)

No, not the Wangaratta Whosiwats either 

Can't find my beer notebook but last year I also made a 'four C porter' - ie, cinnamon, coriander, cardamom, citrus.


----------



## philmud (18/1/14)

TimT said:


> Not so much a pun but I did think of doing a kind of honey stout and naming it after my football club, ie, Yellow and Black.


That would have to be a beer that promises much, but consistently under-delivers.

*sorry, Go Pies!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/1/14)

Not a pun, but after a finding a leak on our thermowell, then refilling thinking we had fixed it but still leaking and then incorrectly measuring our water because we were too busy drinking and talking shit and having to fill it up four times, mine and my mates first all grain brew is called fourth time lucky ale.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (18/1/14)

How about, One Can't Help But Toucan?


----------



## zeggie (18/1/14)

I name all my beers. From mates my best 3 are
Hop invasion USA
Legend of the ninja dragon sword
50 shades of black


----------



## Airgead (18/1/14)

I make two that are puns...

Nine Princes Amber Ale (I'll see how many of you read obscure sci fi books with that one)
Life in a Northern Brown (see what I did there...)


----------



## NealK (18/1/14)




----------



## NealK (18/1/14)

Sorry, I didn't realise it was going to be that big! 
I hope some of you know who George Best was. I try to name all my beers after people or things from my home country (Northern Ireland)


----------



## S.E (18/1/14)

I saw this rather amusingly named beer last time I was in the UK. It was called The Village Bike from Potten Brewery. The label illustration is most amusing.


----------



## Batz (18/1/14)

One of my '_normally on tap' _brews is Far Kin Lager.

Named many years ago by Pat (Pistol), It was originally Kin Kin Lager but after many changes it became _far_ from the original.

Winkle always has great names for his brews.


----------



## JDW81 (18/1/14)

My wife loves a good Dickens Cider……..

Not my name, but still makes me laugh.


----------



## TimT (18/1/14)

Nice Zelazny reference, Dave!


----------



## NealK (18/1/14)

I knew a pub quiz team called 3 fingers in cider h34r:


----------



## TimT (18/1/14)

There once was a lady from Ryde
Who ate some green apples and died
The apples fermented
Inside the lamented
And made cider inside her inside.


----------



## Paulbroad (18/1/14)

Remarkably, my son was born with red hair, despite neither my wife or I having it. I brewed a ginger beer a little while go, named 'My Son's Ginger Beer'. (With credit to Burleigh Brewing's 'My Wife's Bitter').


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/1/14)

My keg fridge is painted with blackboard paint and there is chalk handy. 
Some recent ones:
Arnold Schwarzbier
Ginger Ring Stinger
Rye of the Tiger 
Fail Ale
Black Hoperations
Get Fucked IIPA


----------



## Cosh (18/1/14)

I also like to name all my beers:
May the Schwartz be with you
Epic fail ale 
Dunkelicious 
Helles bells
Ferny pils 
Smok wawelski


----------



## Airgead (18/1/14)

TimT said:


> Nice Zelazny reference, Dave!


I'm particularly proud of that name. Pity no one gets it any more.


----------



## dibby33 (19/1/14)

Wits Up. Name given to my wheat beer. I don't normally name them but I liked that one


----------



## TSMill (19/1/14)

TimT said:


> Some punning names that have occurred to me:
> 
> Very Bitter English Ale
> Bitter and Twisted (English bitter with a twist of some fruit)
> ...


10 puns and not one of them impressed me......

No pun in ten did.


----------



## TimT (19/1/14)

Zing!


----------



## black_labb (19/1/14)

Had a red Rye ipa I called ryeding the red river. First time using a significant amount of rye (20%) in my top down recirculating system. Was pulled away from the brew for something and came back to a sticky red mess everywhere when the mash was stuck sending the wort overflowing with a heavy flow.


----------



## TSMill (19/1/14)

I bottled a robust porter the day my first was born, gave some to my dad and father in law as grandfather port(er).


----------



## dibby33 (19/1/14)

Jokes about German Sausages ar the Wurst.


----------



## philmud (19/1/14)

black_labb said:


> Had a red Rye ipa I called ryeding the red river.


Sounds too much like the dolmio grin, if you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/1/14)

I can't go past my principally Perle beer I called Perle necklace


----------



## black_labb (19/1/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Sounds too much like the dolmio grin, if you know what I mean ;-)



That was the reason for the name, it left a sticky red mess everywhere


----------



## carniebrew (19/1/14)

I've been naming all my beers after characters from Austin Powers (hence "Carnie"Brew, as any fellow fans will know). I try to match the name of the character to the type of beer where possible, some examples to date:

Frau Farbissina Hefeweizen (in fact I use the good Frau's name for all my weizen beers)
Random Task IPA (they don't come much stronger than Random Task)
Mojo Pale Ale (my house pale)
Kensington Kolsch (oh so pale and oh so yum)
Fat Bastard Ale (my version of Fat Yak)
Fat Bastard Brown Ale (I think I have a turtle head poking out...Aww, it's SQUIDGY)
Foxxy Cleopatra Amber Ale
GoldMember Ale (my DSGA)
Kilcarney Irish Ale


----------



## mosto (19/1/14)

Probably the only pun beer name I came up with was one of my first k&k brews. I was still a Carlton Draught drinker at that stage (still pick it over most mega swill, but not if there's something more interesting). I attempted a clone and called it 'I Can't Believe It's Not Carlton' in reference to a margarine with a similar name. I could believe it wasn't Carlton...it was worse


----------



## lukiferj (19/1/14)

Sinkin' the Brown Ale - brewed with a mate who has great taste in beers but questionable sexual preferences 

Fruitylexiale - tsking me back to high school

Reign in Blood red ipa - Slayer. Enough said.

Satan's Black Heart Porter - once you go black...


----------



## Green-Lobster (19/1/14)

clown juice . for obvious reasons . pretty much covers the whole circus efforts.
Sent the father in law up for a , "Foxes knob ", one time in a whitherspoon pub .


----------



## bconnery (19/1/14)

I love stupid punny beer names. 
Some of my favourites (of varying puniness)

All That Bitters is Gold (First Gold and Goldings Bitter)
Best's Aren't Bitter (Bitter brewed for a mate's wedding, his last name is Best)
Bob's Your Dunkel(weizen) (An obvious one for for any dunkel beer)
DSaazTer
Pumpkinknickel (Pumpkin beer that also contained the ingredients that go into pumpernickel bread)
E=SB2 - An esb
R=SB2 - A Rye esb
Silence of the Lambics
Take Your Pils Dear
3 Orange Wits (Blues Brothers reference for that one)
No Alt-ernative
Redhead (A blonde beer with chillies i.e. a blonde with the fire still in her)
Mild Thing


----------



## Mardoo (19/1/14)

I tend to go with references to music I love:

Third Dunkel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sILbx5xbwPY

For Loving (a saison)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk


----------



## scon (19/1/14)

I have a few....


----------



## manson81 (19/1/14)

Not a pun but my fat Yak copy I call Big Boned Bison.


----------



## swedebeer (19/1/14)

scon said:


> I have a few....


Haha! Brilliant! Gotta love Akbar!


----------



## JDW81 (20/1/14)

Brewed a batch of beer for my brother for christmas. He's a massive JRR Tolkien Fan and was pumped about the new Hobbit move so I brewed him a Radagast the Brown Ale.

JD


----------



## TimT (22/1/14)

Reminds me, Bridge Road Brewers put out a protest brew against Newcastle's alcohol restrictions - Tony Brown Ale. 6.66 per cent alcohol!


----------



## Edak (22/1/14)

I have a few.
Weizen up
Summer Weizen than others
Like a sunrise summer ale
Schlamm dunkel (muddy beer)

I also drank a Hassel hop IPA from Burleigh this week.


----------



## BreadMurderer (31/1/14)

Bitter & Twisted is my bro's favourite beer.  (http://harviestoun.com/our-beers/bitter-and-twisted) 

I generally went with alliteration for naming my brews like Kwak Klone or Hoppy Huxley (named after my brothers dog). 

Hassel Hop IPA is a great name.


----------



## menoetes (1/2/14)

I love punning with Brew Names too. I have a IPA on at the moment hopped with Chinook, Centennial, Citra & Cascade, four C named hops much like your own Porter with the Spices, Tim. I call it my 'Four Seas IPA'.

It's a little convoluted I know but it makes me smile and I've also done a couple of clone beers with spun off names like;

Lil' Cheaper Pale Ale,
Codgers Brown Ale,
Who Killed Kenny Red Ale,
Fat Cat Pale Ale.

Not as clever as making up a good name your own name for a beer, but still a bit of fun.


----------



## OneShoe (1/2/14)

I too have a #fail #ale here I was thinking I was original.



Liam_snorkel said:


> My keg fridge is painted with blackboard paint and there is chalk handy.
> Some recent ones:
> Arnold Schwarzbier
> Ginger Ring Stinger
> ...


----------



## OneShoe (1/2/14)

I have named my all Galaxy IPA Orions Belt,l after MIB, because the galaxy is on orions belt.


----------



## brewtas (1/2/14)

I avoid puns in my beer names but if I didn't have that policy I'd be brewing a Footy Saison in a week or two.


----------



## dicko (1/2/14)

I rarely name my beers but if I go back to 2005 which was the last time I entered any brewing comps I was quite successful with two brews.
My Alt and it became Alt ercation. and a brown Porter which became Black Stump Porter.

In those days I used to frequent Grumpys Brauhaus and I recon they had great names for their beers... Old Fockker for the Alt, and maybe someone can remember some of the others


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/2/14)

scon said:


> I have a few....


 :icon_offtopic: Are you still in Karabar scon?


----------

